# Solved: Crysis Texture pack



## music3141 (Sep 30, 2011)

I downloaded the "Crysis texture update pack" (Rygel) But I don't know how to install it. The Crysis game was downloaded from "Steam." 

Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

If you purchased the update from Steam, you don't have to do anything. It will be automatically downloaded and installed (provided you also purchased the main Crysis game from Steam).

If you want to check, bring up your games library and right-click on Crysis. Select the DLC. You should see your pack installed.

This, by the way, is the beauty of Steam.


----------



## music3141 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok. Found the solution.
It's easy.
First find the folder 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\crysis\game

There should be PAK files in the folder.
Place the individual Pak texture files here. 

I'm using:
HD Grass (I say HD, buit it's just better textures)
HD Rocks
HD Foliage
Nano Suit
Rygel Texture Pack


----------

